# A Mokume Gane Fountain Pen: A Guild Submission



## wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

This Custom Mokume Gane Fountain pen below constituted my submission to the Guild.  Thanks for looking. Doc


​


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 8, 2014)

That is an amazing pen.  Thanks for showing the pen pre-patina!


----------



## wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

*The rest of the pictures.....*

The rest of the pictures.....


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks great!! You've posted some very nice pens the last few days. I like your helper. :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Aug 8, 2014)

> The Application Pen
> 
> While not a requirement, we suggest that you not show and discuss the application pen in a public forum beforehand. Previous publicity of a piece of work will hamper the anonymity of the work during the judging process.



Not sure this pen would qualify.



> To apply for membership, you will need to provide us with evidence of your level of work, a master-piece writing instrument you have made. This could be a new pen design you have created, a new technique you have brought to pen making, something taken to a new level of perfection, or something done in a very artistic way. We would like to see your pen that is not only new but also beautiful (and, of course, functional). Please notice the repeated use of the word 'new'.



While the pen does look good it also does not seem guild worthy from what I read here.


----------



## wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

edstreet said:


> > The Application Pen
> >
> > While not a requirement, we suggest that you not show and discuss the application pen in a public forum beforehand. Previous publicity of a piece of work will hamper the anonymity of the work during the judging process.
> 
> ...




Hi Ed! You seeped up again from the.. the... ....oh well... somewhere..:biggrin:
Ummmm....Ed.....I hate to break it to you...but I think the fact of the matter is that it's already been accepted by the guild. :biggrin: Thanks for doing your due diligence....


----------



## wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

edstreet said:


> > The Application Pen
> >
> > While not a requirement, we suggest that you not show and discuss the application pen in a public forum beforehand. Previous publicity of a piece of work will hamper the anonymity of the work during the judging process.
> 
> ...




Hi Ed! You seeped up again from the.. the... ....oh well... somewhere..:biggrin:
Ummmm....Ed.....I hate to break it to you...but I think the fact of the matter is that it's already been accepted by the guild. :biggrin: Thanks for doing your due diligence....


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congradulations!!!*

WOW...Another real stunner!!! 
I wonder how many nano seconds it took for the guild judges to approve.

Congratulations and very well deserved!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 8, 2014)

In case others haven't seen the work of some of the finest penmakers around, here are a couple of links to the PMG...

Pen Makers Guild
Pen Makers Guild (Gallery)

Sit back, pour yourself a cup of coffee and try not to drool too much! (It's bad for the keyboard...DAMHIKT)


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting this one Doc. I hope to someday, make such a masterpiece :biggrin: :wink: Congratulations to you and, I believe the guild board members made a good decision. Now, let the parade continue!!:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Aug 8, 2014)

Fantastic Doc! a big Congrats!


----------



## mark james (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations on another masterpiece.  And an overdue honor!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Doc, congratulations and well deserved. Some people are just a step ahead of the rest and your one of them.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations Doc, a great pen and a great pen maker.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Ed, we all have the right to an opinion, it's just yours is completely out of line, Have you ever seen a post you like?





edstreet said:


> > The Application Pen
> >
> > While not a requirement, we suggest that you not show and discuss the application pen in a public forum beforehand. Previous publicity of a piece of work will hamper the anonymity of the work during the judging process.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim self (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats on your ACCEPTANCE!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Aug 8, 2014)

Love it, I still play with Lego's. In should make a wood Lego man.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 8, 2014)

You can be in my guild anytime!  A true work of art.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 8, 2014)

Worthy...for sure. Good on you!Admiration with a hint of jealousy.


----------



## ottotroll (Aug 8, 2014)

Edstreet... why is he so bitter? It cannot be fulfilling to be that way.  I suggest that people should pray that he finds the inner peace that must be so elusive for him.

On the subject, though, the pen is magnificent!


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 8, 2014)

Doc, 
Your pen is magnificent and definitely worthy pf acceptance into the PMG.  Well done, sir.  Well done.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats Doc! Forgive me, but I thought you already were in the Guild. :biggrin:


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 8, 2014)

Doc, congrats on the acceptance and the pen. Well deserved. I always look forward to seeing the pens you post and only wish I could be half as creative and skillful.
______________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations Doc!  Not only are you a fantastic pen maker, you are a wonderful person!


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats Doc on your getting into the guild. Its long overdue. As for Ed Street, if you spent as much time creating things like Doc's pen you'd have less time to look at the world through your murcky glasses. Don't get why you can find anything positive to say about anything?????Just saying!
Wayne


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats Doc!  Awesome!


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 8, 2014)

There is is!! Although, i already saw it, i slipped over to the guild after Skip mentioned it , but the pictures are much larger here and this pen is beautiful! I like the twist pattern of this one better than the straight one of your other pen. That twist is just super sharp! The contrasts between the layers is astonishing. I love this pen Doc! Guess i need to start saving for some Demascus :biggrin:

Edit: I also see you did a great job of keeping the twist pattern lined up from cap too barrel to front section! Even the finial! Great Job!


----------



## MikeL (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice and congratulations!


----------



## Sandsini (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your acceptance Doc! An amazing pen.


----------



## wizard (Aug 9, 2014)

*Thank you !!*

Thank you all for the kind words but there is more to this pen than just  an submission of an object of art and admission to a group. 

When  I look at it...... I have a flood of happy memories of IAP members that  I met or have talked to on the phone. I can't even begin to name all  the people all the people who have mentored me to get to this point...

Individuals that helped me to overcome the fear of using and working with metals and metal lathes..

The  most prominent memory that stands out is having a cup of coffee in  Austin, Texas looking forward to the day to spend with a friend and  mentor, a TimeBandit, named Justin Short in Austin who gave me the gift of his precious time..weekends..who  patiently (very patiently) taught me how to make kitless pens...Justin...thank you.

That pen represents a connection with all of you. 

Thank you!

Doc


----------



## Darley (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice work and pen but most of it the Mokume blank is awesome


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 9, 2014)

Contrats Doc on a well deserved acceptance.  

Wish I could get out to TX and spend a weekend in the shop with you and Justin both.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 9, 2014)

Man, that is one sweet pen. Well done Doc.

Mike


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful pen Doc! Congrats on your acceptance into the guild.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 9, 2014)

Another awesome pen Doc! 
Congrats on your acceptance to the guild!


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 9, 2014)

That is an amazing pen Doc!  Congratulations on your Guild recognition!


----------



## leslie hines (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful work congratulations


----------



## vanngo5d (Aug 9, 2014)

Great job, Doc congrats on the pen and the guild. I see the machine lathe is working out for you.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 9, 2014)

What can I say Doc, but "WELL DONE !!!"


----------



## Gregf (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats on the well deserved acceptance into the guild, and the fantastic pen!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 10, 2014)

CONGRATS DOC!!! Beautiful pen and craftsmanship! VERY kind of you to mention Timebandit and if I may say so myself, he is a pretty special dude! Great work on your part.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 11, 2014)

That is really stunning.  I am not sure I am following the process though.  Did you make the blank yourself and then after turning apply a chemical to get it to the patina you wanted?  

I have never seen another like it and I really like it.  Very well done!!


----------



## OZturner (Aug 11, 2014)

An Absolute Brilliant Pen Doc.
Glorious Blank, and Craftsmanship.
Congratulations on your Acheivements, not only with the Guild but your wonderful contributions to the IAP, and the Community at Large.
The only word I can think of, to adequately describe the Pen, and the Person.
OUTSTANDING.

Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 11, 2014)

Doc, that is an absolutely stunning pen. Congrats.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Doc, you were a bit timid at first, but you took it all in quickly as you can see:biggrin: Those were great times!

Now whats next  how you gonna top this one.....or the last one?!?!......I cant wait to see!:biggrin:



wizard said:


> Thank you all for the kind words but there is more to this pen than just  an submission of an object of art and admission to a group.
> 
> When  I look at it...... I have a flood of happy memories of IAP members that  I met or have talked to on the phone. I can't even begin to name all  the people all the people who have mentored me to get to this point...
> 
> ...


----------



## mark james (Aug 11, 2014)

It's obvious...   You two need to have a "shop" time to get together!   We all will be better for it! :wink:

Be well friends!

Mark




Timebandit said:


> Thanks Doc, you were a bit timid at first, but you took it all in quickly as you can see:biggrin: Those were great times!
> 
> Now whats next  how you gonna top this one.....or the last one?!?!......I cant wait to see!:biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------

